# Uneven rear drop/lift on mkv golf with Airlift



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Fitted a full slam kit from Airlift using the new double bellow bags on trimmed down brackets, and spring nipple still in place.
Also changed to airlifts own shorter rear shocks.
Problem I have is 1 side has about 25mm more drop than the other, but make things stranger, the side that doesn't go as low has 25mm more lift with the same pressures in both rear bags.
I tried airing out then jacking up the rear arm and it seems the bag isn't fully compressing flat? 

Any ideas or is there something I'm missing as I'm baffled


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

If you have a Left hand drived car, is it then the passager side which is higher?

If this is so, the car is hanging on its front axle. The frame of the car is stiff, and it will hold the rear of the car higher.

Problem is solved when you notch your frame.










Left is notched, right not. When this is done, your rear will go lower to.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

That makes sense. It's a RHD And not notched yet and that's the side staying up


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^Lack of a notch isn't going to affect the rear by an inch 

The bag won't be pancaked if that's what you're expecting. I believe the Airlift rears compress to around 2.3-2.5". 

I would recheck your install. Having an inch more lift is very odd. Are you sure you trimmed both lower brackets? Did you install the bottom plate on one side but not the other?


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

@Bryangb,

I had the same, and with a notch my rear DID get lower.


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Checked and definitely trimmed both lower bag mounts and neither have the bottom plate installed.

Thanks for information so far


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

GolfL said:


> @Bryangb,
> 
> I had the same, and with a notch my rear DID get lower.


The front isn't even held up an inch due to no notch. Find it hard to believe the rear is held up 25mm(1"). 

If it is.. Wow


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

I have to admit bryangb, 1 inch of height difference in the rear IS al lot. Maybe there is more happening their..


But on the front it is possible; look at the picture i posted, this is the identical wheel setup. But on the left WITH the notch, and right WITHOUT. I can tell you that this is 1~ inch.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

what kind of car is this on? If its a MKV Or MKVI the rear sway bar might be getting in the way of the control arm


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

It's a mkv. It would be your passenger side. I removed the rear arch liner aswell and that made no difference.
Il take some pictures later


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Just for reference, I notched the front and now the back has dropped to match other side


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

:beer::beer:

:thumbup:


----------



## swerge (May 24, 2012)

im having the same problem with my mk6 gli just installed the air lift slam xl fronts and the rear double bellow new style rears and my pass side of the car front and rear sit higher up than on the drivers side of the car its been bothering me for a couple days now. so is notching the pass front side the fix to this i would like to know ?


----------



## LogisticPeterson (Apr 4, 2013)

The bag won't be packed if that was what you're expecting. I believe the Airlift was an increase package to around 2.5-2.5". i think you must check it again . Having an inches wide more increase is very odd. Are you sure that you decreased both of the brackets? Did you set up the end bowl on one aspect but not the other . . . . . . . . . . .


----------

